# Shipping a dog from Belgium->LAX Advice?



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

It's been over 7 years since I've had a dog shipped from Belgium instead of picking up myself. Any advice on airline company? It's an adult dog, not puppy and coming into LAX in SoCal.

Still considering the possibility of going over, but the boarding kennel ties me down pretty much.


----------



## john simmons (Jan 20, 2010)

Lufthansa cargo. Only one I use. I don't know about their flights from Belgium but from Frankfurt to LAX- on time and after US Customs procedures, they're really fast at getting the dog to you. Of course, this has been my experience of at least a half a dozen puppies/ dogs sent over.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks! I checked into flying over too but doesn't add up for going for one dog... $1000 US$ for ticket + $500 excess baggage for dog + hotel + rental car....++ temptation to buy more <s>


----------



## Anna Van Kovn (Aug 24, 2009)

KLM cargo.Currently Air France - KLM
http://www.af-klm.com/cargo/b2b/wps/portal/b2b/

I use them to ship my puppy from Ukraine. But it was 3 years ago. I also used them before many times. My friend on East Coast used them around 5 months ago. No problems.
Lufthansa very expensive and demanding. KLM even have pet hotel in Amsterdam.
Animals Traveling
http://www.af-klm.com/cargo/b2b/wps...ase64xml/L3dJdyEvd0ZNQUFzQUMvNElVRS82XzJfNlZN


----------



## Tim Connell (Apr 17, 2010)

We have used Air France, but for Boston arrivals...smooth and painless, and I checked for you- they fly direct BRU to LAX.


----------



## Anna Van Kovn (Aug 24, 2009)

Tim Connell said:


> We have used Air France, but for Boston arrivals...smooth and painless, and I checked for you- they fly direct BRU to LAX.


They do. At least they did. I am in Los Angeles


----------



## keith shimada (Dec 7, 2009)

Just had my pup shipped from Belgium via Lufthansa cargo in July to LAX. The breeder (Stephanie Dehen) used a. hartrodt ( Belgium) Airfreight n.v. on her end for shipping. I'm guessing that is the Lufthansa agent for Belgium...


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Just got the quote from Herfurth in Belgium

1190.00 Euro$ for 107x73x75cms XL crate. about $1500.00 US$ A LOT.

Now we look to see if someone can bring the dog.


----------



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

I used Petair they ship from Frankfurt, (dogs came from Belgium)it's been a few years (3) & prices are double now, to LAX. If you're picking up try to not do it on Friday because you'll get out of there at peak traffic. Now most people don't know what "peak" is unless they've been in L.A. at that time  
Also if someone buys a crate for you it'll save money too. Having someone bring it is best bet! Pay my way I'll get it for you, then you won't be tempted  just trying to help.....


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Steve Estrada said:


> I used Petair they ship from Frankfurt, (dogs came from Belgium)it's been a few years (3) & prices are double now, to LAX. If you're picking up try to not do it on Friday because you'll get out of there at peak traffic. Now most people don't know what "peak" is unless they've been in L.A. at that time
> Also if someone buys a crate for you it'll save money too. Having someone bring it is best bet! Pay my way I'll get it for you, then you won't be tempted  just trying to help.....



Ha!Ha! I know about LAX as I used to do a lot of importing..traffic is bad](*,) We always travelled with the dogs but now it's becoming restrictive and expensive. Found a solution though as a friend of a friend is coming to California this month from Belgium and dog will travel with. Maybe next time Steve 8)


----------



## Britney Pelletier (Mar 5, 2009)

a bit late to this as you've already found a solution, but I would suggest KLM as well.. I always use pet transporters though, primarily GK in Germany for my dogs coming from Belgium and Animals to Fly in Holland for dogs from Holland. They more often then not end up coming KLM vs Lufthansa, for what it's worth. Not to mention, every time I go to Lufthansa cargo in DC, I walk out almost having strangled someone.


I just got back from Belgium last week, I elected to go pick up my dog instead of having her shipped. 200eu excess baggage fee with KLM. Such a fun trip! :mrgreen:


----------

